# Crazy response to a cheater



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Woman crashes van into husband's car | ksl.com


Man she had her kids in the car. What a bad choice on her part. NOTHING is worth endangering your children no matter how bad it hurts.issed::cussing::crazy:

on the rest of the story I have no thought/emotions. I am not surprised that it some how made the news either.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

There's a reason it's called 'girls gone wild' and not 'women gone wild'. When girls go wild, they show their tits. When women go wild, they kill men and drown their kids in a tub. 

Louis CK


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

45mph and cars suffered only minor damage?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> There's a reason it's called 'girls gone wild' and not 'women gone wild'. When girls go wild, they show their tits. When women go wild, they kill men and drown their kids in a tub.
> 
> Louis CK












Lmao...funny because it true. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

keko said:


> 45mph and cars suffered only minor damage?


There's NO WAY that's accurate, impossible even. And I've investigated many accidents and collisions. She was driving a minivan, not a tank. 

And she got away with only being charged domestic abuse? I guess the officers felt sorry for her. If it was the other way around, it probably would have ended differently.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> There's NO WAY that's accurate, impossible even. And I've investigated many accidents and collisions. She was driving a minivan, not a tank.


Agree, b/c my W has wrecked two minivans in the past two years.  Both were low-speed, no airbag deployment and in both cases, the front end crumpled like a Coke can. >$8,000 in damage on both.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

ID TV's "Snapped" is one of my favorite shows. Because who hasn't been there, right? Who hasn't grabbed that 10" chef knife and wanted to bring it down on someone's neck with so much force it breaks off in them. 

Not with a whimper, but bang, this time, sucka.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

I think the report would have read 4 to 5 miles an hour and it has been mis represented as 45. Makes a lot more sense.

Also I think backs up one of my bug bears - if women do mad stuff such as cutting a guy's suits up, or pouring paint on his car then it is treated in the media as a bit of a joke. 

The other way around and it's an abusive, aggressive monster picking on his poor wife who probably strayed because her husband was rubbish.

Ho hum...


----------

